# نياحة الانبا ياكوبو س اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*

*
*نيافه الانبا ياكوبوس*​ 
*تنيح اليوم الانبا ياكوبوس اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح اليوم الموافق الارببعاء 19 / 11 /2008 *
*وسنوالى اخر الاخبار لاحقا*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السيرة الذاتية للانبا ياكوبوس* 


​ 
*مثلث الرحمات الانبا ياكوبوس*​ 

*تاريخ الميلاد 26 / 7 /1944 أبو تيج - اسيوط*
*الشهادة الابتدائية 1954مدرسة منفلوط الابتدائية*
*الشهادة الاعدادية 1958 مدرسة منفلوط الاعدادية*
*الشهادة الثانوية 1961 مدرسة منفلوط الثانوية*
*الشهادة الجامعية بكالوريوس كلية علوم وتربية [ كيمياء وحيوان ] – أسيوط 1965 *

*عين مدرساً بمدرسة سمنود الثانوية فى سبتمبر 1965 ثم عين إلى مدرسة ادفو الثانوية فى سبتمبر 1967 *
*ثم عين فى مدرسة اهناسيا الثانوية فى سبتمبر 1968 تبعد 1 كم عن بنى سويف . *

*سيم فى رتبة دياكون1962 بيد نيافة الأنبا لوكاس الأول مطران منفلوط على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمنفلوط . *

*فى الفترة من عام 1962 حتى 1965 خدم نيافته فى خدمة التربية الكنسية ومسئولاً عن الشموسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بمنفلوط كما خدم فى جمعية الأصدقاء القبطية الأرثوذكسية وخدمة قرى مدينة منفلوط . *

*أنشأ مشروع خدمة رغيف الرحمة . ( خدمة اجتماعية ) . *

*فى الفترة من 1/9/1965 إلى 11/9 /1967 خدم فى مدينة المحلة الكبرى خدمة ( ابتدائى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمحلة ، خدمة اعدادى بكنيسة مارجرجس بالمحلة ) . كما خدم فى خدمة التربية الكنسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بسمنود . *

*فى فترة تواجد نيافته بادفو خلال عام 67 / 68 خدم فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بادفو ( عين أمين خدمة تربية كنسية وعضو لجنة الكنيسة ) كما خدم فى قرى ادفو ( الكشاف – النزل – السكة الحديد .. الخ ) *


*بدأ نيافته حياة التكريس اول اكتوبر 1968 ( أثناء حبرية نيافة الأنبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف المتنيح ) وكان مع نيافته نيافة الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب ( د . اميل عزيز جرجس ) ونيافة الأنبا اغناطيوس أسقف السويس ( أ / صموئيل ابراهيم ) . *

*أثناء فترة تكريس نيافته خدم كأمين خدمة ابتدائى بالكنيسة المرقسية ببنى سويف وخدمة اعدادى بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببنى سويف كما خدم فى مراكز بنى سويف . ( مغاغا - مطاى – بنى مزار) *
*دعى نيافته للوعظ والخدمة فى ابو تيج – جرجا – الفيوم – طهطا *

*التحق نيافته بدير القديس انبا مقار فى يوم الخميس 17/9/70 *

*سيم راهباً فى يوم الأحد 25/8/1971 باسم الراهب دانيال المقارى وذلك بيد المتنيح الأنبا اندراوس أسقف دمياط وكفر الشيخ . وفى دير أنبا مقار عين مشرفاً على المبانى ( فترة التعمير الكبرى بالدير ) كما كان مسئولاً عن الحسابات والاشراف على العمال الفنيين . *

*ترك نيافته دير القديس أنبا مقار فى يوم السبت 8/3/1975 والتحق بدير القديس أنبا بيشوى فى 29/3/1975 *

*سيم قساً فى يوم الاثنين 23/6/1975 باسم الراهب القس أغاثون الأنبا بيشوى . *

*فى يوم السبت 12/7/1975 ( عيد الرسل ) ذهب نيافته ضمن مجموعة لتعمير دير البراموس ( المجموعة الأولى) وتشمل القس دانيال السريانى ( نيافة الأنبا ارسانيوس ) ، القس تادرس الأنبا بيشوى ( نيافة الأنبا بنيامين ) ، القس اغاثون الأنبا بيشوى ( نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس ) – القس بلاديوس السريانى . مصاحباً لقداسة البابا وأصحاب الأحبار الأجلاء أنبا صرابامون ، أنبا ويصا ، انبا هدرا وذلك لتسليمهم الاشراف على الدير وتعميره . *

*فى يوم 25/1/1976 عين نيافته وكيلاً لدير البراموس للإشراف ولإدارة أوقاف الدير بطوخ دلكا ( المنوفية ) *
*سافر نيافته يوم الجمعة 14/8/1976 الى الولايات النمتحدة الأمريكية لتأسيس أو كنيسة لنا بسان فرانسسكو باسم القديس الأنبا انطونيوس وخدم نيافته فى ولايات سان فرانسسكو – بورتلاند – سياتل وقام نيافته بشراء مبنى الكنيسة فى 19/12/76 أى بعد أربعة أشهر من بدء خدمة نيافته وصلى أول قداس عيد ميلاد هناك . *

*زار الكنيسة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث خلال زيارته الى أمريكا فى يوم 11/5/1977 وبصحبة 10 من الأحبار مطارنة وأساقفة الكنيسة . *

*عاد نيافته مع قداسة البابا فى رحلة العودة الى القاهرة يوم الاثنين 23/5/1977 وبناء على تكليف من قداسة البابا وذلك لسيامته أسقفاً لإيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح . *

*سيم قمصاً بيد نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أغاثون مطران الاسماعيلية يوم 28/5/1977 بكنيسة الأنبا رويس بالعباسية . *

*سيم أسقفاً على إيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح يوم الأحد 29/5/1977 بيد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وأعضاء المجمع المقدس . *
*فى يوم السبت 9/1/1977 قام 9 من الآباء الأساقفة بتجليس نيافته على كرسى إيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح *

*كما عاصر قداسته ظهور السيدة العذراء بكاتدرائية مارمينا العجايبي بمنيا القمح، في الفترة من يوليو 1998 وأستمرت حتى عيد القيامة، وقال شهود الرؤيا بالعين أن تلك الظهورات كانت تستمر لمدة ساعة كاملة, وكثيرون رأوا القديسة العذراء مريم وهي تفتح يديها وتبارك الجموع التي ضاقت بهم الكنيسة في الداخل والخارج بعد أن إنتشر الخبر وشمل كل بلاد محافظة الغربية وكافه المحافظات، وقامت الكنيسة بتسجيل وعرض عدد من المعجزات التي جرت للعديد من أبنائها التي دونها بخط اليد وعلقوها في لوحة الإعلانات, كما قام خدام الكنيسة وشبابها بتسجيل سبعة منها نحكي *
*بالصوت والصورة قصة الظهورات في منيا القمح. *
*قام بسيامة أكثر من ستين كاهنا بالإيبارشية للإطلاع على أسماء الأباء الكهنة بالإيبارشية الحاليين ..أضغط*
*و تعمير واعادة بناء عدة كنائس منها*
*1- اعادة بناء كنيسة الأنبا تكلا بالزقازيق*
*2- اعادة بناء كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بالزقازيق*
*3- اعادة بناء كنيسة مارجرجس بكفر يوسف سلامة*
*4- اعادة بناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بميت بشار*
*5- اعادة بناء كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر يوسف سمري*
*6- شراء و اعادة بناء كنيسة العذراء ومارمينا بمنيا القمح*
*7- شراء واعادة بناء كنيسة ماربولس بالزقازيق*
*8- تجديد كنيسة مارجرجس بكفر ايوب عوض*
*9- تجديد كنيسة مارجرجس بالزقازيق*
*10-تجديد كنيسة العذراء بكفر عطاالله سلامة*
*11- تجديد وترميم كنيسة العذراء بالنحال*
*12- تجديد وتشطيب كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالزقازيق*
*13- تجديد كنيسة العذراء بكفر الصعيدي*
*14- تجديد كنيسة مارجرجس بمنيا القمح*
*15- تجديد كنيسة الأنبا بشاي و الأنبا بطرس بالزقازيق*
*16- شراء وتجديد كنيسة العذراء وماريوحنا الرسول بالزقازيق*
*هذا بالإضافة لبناء عديد من مباني الخدمات الملحقة بالكنائس*
*وبيت خلوة بالجديدة حرص نيافته على تجديده بصفة مستمرة*
*وقد تم نقل المطرانية في عهده من كنيسة الشهيد لعظيم مارجرجس بالزقازيق إلى كنيسة ماريوحنا والسيدة العذراء مريم بالزقازيق حيث بنى نيافته مبنى كبير لمقر المطرانية عام 2001*
*لمعرفة مزيد من المعلومات عن كنائس الإيبارشية ....... **أضغط*
*كذلك حرص نيافته على رسامة اعداد كبيرة من الشمامسة بكل كنيسة مع التأكيد على سلامة حفظ الألحان و جودة استلامها قبل الرسامة حيث كان في كثير من الأحيان يقوم بإختبار الشمامسة بنفسه. كما أسس معهد للألحان الكنسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء وماريوحنا بالزقازيق لتسليم الألحان الكنسية تسليما سليما. لمعرفة المزيد عن معهد الألحان ......أضغط*
*كما حرص نيافته على خدمة التعليم بنفسه حيث كان يقوم في كثير من الأحيان بإلقاء أكثر من سبع عظات في الأسبوع الواحد في مختلف الكنائس و الإجتماعات.*
*قام بتأليف أكثر من ثلاثين كتابا وقد كان تركيز نيافته على الأبائيات في كتابته لكتبه و وكان أخر هذه الكتب كتاب الأساسيات الكنسية للحياة الروحية..... لتنزيل بعض الكتب لنيافته.....**.أضغط** و لمعاينة صور بعض أغلفة كتبه ... **أضغط**.*
*في عهده تم انشاء خدمات كثيرة بالإيبارشية منها*
*1- بيت الطالبات المغتربات ( بيت مريم المجدلية)*
*2- بيت لرعاية المسنات*
*3- عيادة مارجرجس *
*4- خدمة رعاية زوي الإحتياجات الخاصة*
*5- خدمة مركز الرجاء للأمراض المستعصية*
*6- المكتب المركزي لرعاية الفقراء*
*7- خدمة رعاية المسجونين*
*بالإضافة إلى المراكز الخدمية مثل*
*1- مشغل بنات مريم*
*2- مركز الإيبارشية للمعلومات *
*3- مراكز الكمبيوتر بالعديد من الكنائس*
*رحل نيافته عن عالمنا ظهر الأربعاء 19 نوفمبر الجاري بعد صراع مرير مع المرض. *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح روح  الانبا ياكوبوس
ويجعله بين الشهداء والقديسين 
صلى من اجلنا ايها الاب البار عند ابيك الذى فى السموات
"مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداا"


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_بركة صلاواتة وبخور قداساتة تكون معنا
ربنا ينيح روحة الطاهرة فى احضان ابائنا القديسين ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب​​_


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض أغلفة كتب نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ياكوبوس*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اذكرنا ايها البار  مع القديسين والشهداء وارتفاع بخورك حتى السماء لكى تكون بها مع المسيح ابيك الحنون


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اذكرنا يا ابانا قدام عرش النعمة ربنا ينيح روحه الطيبة الطاهرة​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحه *
*اذكرنا با ابانا امام عرش النعمه *
*




*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحه 
واكيد روحه مع المسيح افضل 
شكرا مستر بيتر لنقل الخبر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبنيح نفسه  
دلوقتى مع الشهداء والقديسين بركة صلواته معانا جميعا
​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*نيح الرب نفسة فى فردوس النعيم*
*أذكرنا يا ابانا الطوباوى امام عرش النعمة*
*وليعوضنا الرب عنك بخير خلف ليلملم أولادك ويرعاهم رعاية المسيح كما كنت انت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح نفسه واسكنه في فسيح فردوس النعيم واذكرنا يا سيدنا عند ابي السماوي


علي فكرة ياجماعة الانبا ياكوبوس قريب بابا 

ويتم دفنه يوم الجمعة وسوف يحضر الدفن سيدنا البابا في كنيسته في الزقازيق


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> ربنا ينيح نفسه واسكنه في فسيح فردوس النعيم واذكرنا يا سيدنا عند ابي السماوي
> 
> 
> علي فكرة ياجماعة الانبا ياكوبوس قريب بابا
> ...



*البقية فى حياتك يا قمر 

يا بختة 

عقبلنا لما نحصلوا 

قريب

يشفع فينا امام عرش النعمة ​*


----------



## sameh7610 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحه

بركه صلواته تكون معنا​*


----------



## kajo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*سوف تقام الصلاه على روحه الطاهره يوم الجمعه الموافق 21\11\2008 وذلك فى تمام الساعه الثالثه ظهرا فى كاتدرائيه السيده العذراء و القديس ماريوحنا الحبيب بالزقازيق *
*ويرأس الصلاه قداسه*
* البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث*


*ربنا ينيح روحك يا سيدنا اذكرنى دايما فى صلاتك*​


----------



## artamisss (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هايبقى يوم  مهيب ورهيب على الايبارشيه كلها 

ربنا يصبرنا على فراقه

زى ما صبرنا على فراق ابونا بيمين  من 3 سنين


----------



## zezza (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعطى لروحه سلام فى احضان ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب 
شكرا اخويا بيتر على المجهود الرائع و الاخبار


----------



## adelrezk (20 نوفمبر 2008)

وداعا ايها البار القديس حبيب مخلصنا الصالح

                                                           القديس الانبا /    ياكـــــــــــوبـــــوس

                          نياحا لروحك الطـــــاهرة....................فى احضـــــــــــــــــــن القديســــــــــــين


----------



## man4truth (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اذكرنا نحن الخطاه امام عرش النعمه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح قدسه 

وداعا انبا ياكوبوس

اذكرنا امام عرش الله​*


----------



## kajo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_





إنتقل إلى الأمجاد السماوية نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ياكوبوس أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح، ونعي المجلس الملى العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس نيافته وأثنى على جهوده في الخدمة الدينية، ومن المنتظر أن يرأس قداسة البابا الصلاة بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية. 
نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس من مواليد 26/7/1944 أبو تيج – اسيوط، وحصل على الشهادة الإبتدائية عام 1954 بمدرسة منفلوط الإبتدائية، ثم الشهادة الإعدادية عام 1958 بمدرسة منفلوط الإعدادية ثم الشهادة الثانوية عام 1961 بمدرسة منفلوط الثانوية، ثم بكالوريوس كلية علوم وتربية [كيمياء وحيوان]– أسيوط عام 1965. 
  عين مدرساً بمدرسة سمنود الثانوية في سبتمبر 1965 ثم عين إلى مدرسة إدفو الثانوية في سبتمبر 1967، ثم عين في مدرسة اهناسيا الثانوية في سبتمبر 1968 تبعد 1 كم عن بنى سويف، ثم سيم في رتبة دياكون1962 بيد نيافة الأنبا لوكاس الأول مطران منفلوط على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمنفلوط، وفي الفترة من عام 1962 حتى 1965 خدم نيافته في خدمة التربية الكنسية ومسئولاً عن الشموسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بمنفلوط, كما خدم في جمعية الأصدقاء القبطية الأرثوذكسية وخدمة قرى مدينة منفلوط، وأنشأ مشروع خدمة رغيف الرحمة. 
وفي الفترة من 1/9/1965 إلى 11/9 /1967 خدم في مدينة المحلة الكبرى خدمة (إبتدائي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمحلة، خدمة إعدادي بكنيسة مارجرجس بالمحلة) كما خدم في خدمة التربية الكنسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بسمنود، وفي فترة تواجد نيافته بإدفو خلال عام 67/ 68 خدم في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بإدفو (عين أمين خدمة تربية كنسية وعضو لجنة الكنيسة) كما خدم في قرى إدفو (الكشاف– النزل– السكة الحديد.. الخ)، ثم سرعان ما بدأ نيافته حياة التكريس أول اكتوبر 1968 (اثناء حبرية نيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بني سويف المتنيح) وكان مع نيافته نيافة الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب ( د .اميل عزيز جرجس) ونيافة الأنبا أغناطيوس أسقف السويس ( أ/صموئيل ابراهيم)، وأثناء فترة تكريس نيافته خدم كأمين خدمة إبتدائي بالكنيسة المرقسية ببني سويف وخدمة إعدادي بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببني سويف كما خدم في مراكز بني سويف (مغاغا- مطاي– بني مزار). 
دعى نيافته للوعظ والخدمة في ابو تيج – جرجا – الفيوم– طهطا، وإلتحق نيافته بدير القديس انبا مقار في يوم الخميس 17/9/70، وسيم راهباً في يوم الأحد 25/8/1971 بإسم الراهب دانيال المقاري وذلك بيد المتنيح الأنبا إندراوس أسقف دمياط وكفر الشيخ، وفي دير أنبا مقار عين مشرفاً على المباني (فترة التعمير الكبرى بالدير) كما كان مسئولاً عن الحسابات والإشراف على العمال الفنيين، وترك نيافته دير القديس أنبا مقار في يوم السبت 8/3/1975 وإلتحق بدير القديس أنبا بيشوي في 29/3/1975، ثم سيم قساً في يوم الإثنين 23/6/1975 بإسم الراهب القس أغاثون الأنبا بيشوي. 
في يوم السبت 12/7/1975 (عيد الرسل) ذهب نيافته ضمن مجموعة لتعمير دير البراموس (المجموعة الأولى) وتشمل القس دانيال السرياني (نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس)، القس تادرس الأنبا بيشوي (نيافة الأنبا بنيامين)، القس أغاثون الأنبا بيشوي (نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس) – القس بلاديوس السرياني. مصاحباً لقداسة البابا وأصحاب الأحبار الأجلاء أنبا صرابامون، أنبا ويصا، انبا هدرا وذلك لتسليمهم الإشراف على الدير وتعميره، وفي يوم 25/1/1976 عين نيافته وكيلاً لدير البراموس للإشراف ولإدارة أوقاف الدير بطوخ دلكا (المنوفية)، ثم سافر نيافته يوم الجمعة 14/8/1976 إلى 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتأسيس أول كنيسة لنا بسان فرانسسكو بإسم القديس الأنبا انطونيوس وخدم نيافته في ولايات سان فرانسسكو – بورتلاند – سياتل وقام نيافته بشراء مبنى الكنيسة في 19/12/76 أي بعد أربعة أشهر من بدء خدمة نيافته وصلى أول قداس عيد ميلاد هناك.  زار الكنيسة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث خلال زيارته إلى أمريكا في يوم 11/5/1977 وبصحبة 10 من الأحبار مطارنة وأساقفة الكنيسة، وعاد نيافته مع قداسة البابا في رحلة العودة إلى القاهرة يوم الإثنين 23/5/1977 وبناء على تكليف من قداسة البابا وذلك لسيامته أسقفاً لإيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح حتى سيم أسقفاً على إيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح يوم الأحد 29/5/1977 بيد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وأعضاء المجمع المقدس، وفي يوم السبت 9/1/1977 قام 9 من الآباء الأساقفة بتجليس نيافته على كرسي إيبارشية الزقازيق ومنيا القمح. 

كما عاصر قداسته ظهور السيدة العذراء بكاتدرائية مارمينا العجايبي بمنيا القمح، في الفترة من  يوليو 1998 وأستمرت حتى عيد القيامة، وقال شهود الرؤيا بالعين أن تلك الظهورات كانت تستمر لمدة ساعة كاملة, وكثيرون رأوا القديسة العذراء مريم وهي تفتح يديها وتبارك الجموع التي ضاقت بهم الكنيسة في الداخل والخارج بعد أن إنتشر الخبر وشمل كل بلاد محافظة الشرقيه وكافه المحافظات، وقامت الكنيسة بتسجيل وعرض عدد من المعجزات التي جرت للعديد من أبنائها التي دونها بخط اليد وعلقوها في لوحة الإعلانات, كما قام خدام الكنيسة وشبابها بتسجيل سبعة منها نحكي 
بالصوت والصورة قصة الظهورات في منيا القمح. 
رحل نيافته عن عالمنا ظهر الأربعاء 19 نوفمبر الجاري بعد صراع مرير مع المرض._​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*لى اشتهاء أن انطلق واكون مع السيد المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
الرب ينيح نفسة فى فردوس النعيم *


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> *ومن المنتظر أن يرأس قداسة البابا الصلاة بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية*​


*سيتم الصلاة على جثمانه الطاهر يوم الجمعه الموافق 21/11/ 2008*
*فى الثالثة عصرا*
* بكنيسة السيدة العذراء وماريوحنا بالزقازيق*
*وينتظر ترأس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قداس الصلاة*
*مع لفيف من المطارنه والاساقفة ورؤساء الاديرة*
*والاباء الكهنة وسيحضر الصلاة محافظ الشرقيه ومدير الامن واعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى والشخصيات العامة*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*البوم صور مثلث الرحمات الأنبا ياكوبوس*

*اضغط على الصور لتكبيرها*​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



*يتبع *​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع البوم صور مثلث الرحمات الأنبا ياكوبوس*​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*

*​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع البوم صور مثلث الرحمات الأنبا ياكوبوس*​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 





*يتبع*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع البوم صور مثلث الرحمات الأنبا ياكوبوس*​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


 
*اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح روحه
وبركة صلواته تكون معانا


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*مع الاعتذار للادارة لاستعانتى بمشاركه من منتدى سانتا ماريا*

*البوم صور لاخر قداس للانبا ياكوبوس فى عيد السيدة العذراء فى 22/8/2008 *
*http://santamariaegypt.org/Ebarshia/last%20kodas.html*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*صوره لنيافتة اثناء احد القداسات مع بعض من اباء كهنة الزقازيق*
*ويظهر خلف الصوره بجوار مصور الفيديو*
*الشماس هانى وليم ( الشهيد القس بيمن وليم )*


----------



## kajo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*تشيع صلاه الجناز على جثمانه الطاهر  اليوم 21|11|2008 فى تمام الساعه الثالثه *
* من  كاتدرائيه  القديسه العذراء مريم و القديس ماريوحنا الحبيب*
*بالزقازيق*
* بحضور  لفيف من الاباء المطارنه والاساقفه من داخل مصر وخارجها  وعدد من رجال الامن والقاده ومحافظ الشرقيه واعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى  ويراس الصلاه قداسه البابا المعظم*
* الانبا شنوده الثالث*
* بابا الاسكندريه وبطريرك الكرازه المرقسيه*

*وتنقل الصلاه مباشره على قناه السى تى فى *​


----------



## kajo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_بعض الصور من اخر رسامه لاباء كهنه بالابارشيه  مع شريكه فى الخدمه الرسوليه الانبا دانيال اسقف ورئيس دير الانبا بولا العامر بالبريه الشرقيه بالبحر الاحمر_

_



_


_



_

_



_


_



_

​


----------



## boja (21 نوفمبر 2008)

thx peter


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*البابا شنودة الثالث يبكى اثناء القاء كلمته*
*فى نياحة الانبا ياكوبوس*​


----------



## karamela_love2 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*

:download:

نقدم خالص العزاء لجميع الشعب القبطي لنياحة الحبر الجليل الانبا ياكوبوس مطران الزقازيق ومنيا القمح الرب ينايح روحة مع  ابأنا يعقوب واسحاق وابراهيم ز بسلام تام عاش دائما مع المسيح والعزراء دائماا تفتقدة بركة صلااتك يأمبا ياكوبوس  تكونا معنا امين  ....
*


----------



## karamela_love2 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بنحبك يا انبا ياكوبوس . ابنك اكرم صادق فلتتبارك في احضان الاب امين...


----------



## mffahim (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اذكرنى يا ابى القديس امام عرش النعمة


----------



## مجدى سعيد (11 فبراير 2010)

ربنا ينيح روحة وصلى من اجل ابنائك بمنفلوط


----------

